# Adoption Week - GMTV (next week)



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to let you know that my hubby and I are appearing on Lorraine Kelly next Weds morning to talk about our journey to adoption.

We are very excited but nervous as well.  I just want to shout about adoption from the rooftops and get a positive story out there.  Hopefully it might help people at the end of their infertility rollercoaster to jump off and join us in the wonderful world of adoption! 

Carole xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Think its fantastic you are telling people the real story.Will be watching or taping .Looking forward to it and will tell lots of people to watch.
Good luck wigantwo


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for posting and letting us know, I don't suppose you have any idea when you will be on...I shall tune in though and hope to catch you, you're so right that it's important to get positive stories out there!
Viva
XXX


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Fantastic - I can't wait to see it.
I hope I remember to Sky+ it.
It will be nice to see a positive story. Oona King was in Grazia a couple of weeks ago with lots of good things to say about adoption too.

She

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Great............what time will you be on?

Have you any idea as I don't have the luxury of being able to record anything seeing as the video recorder has given up and the DVD player doesn't record.

Are you nervous?

More importantly what are you all going to wear!!!! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL Andrea.. I have NO idea what I'm going to wear... am panic shopping tomorrow. 

I have no idea at this stage what time, but will see if I can find out on Tues and post in time for my tv debut on Weds morning.  I know she's on between 8.35 and 9.25am.  

It's so nice to be able to talk about it in a positive light.  DH is a bit wary about our private life being out in the open, but it's a small price to pay IMO.

We were asked to take Bea on but we said no... I am sure nothing would come of it, but I just didn't feel right about it at all.  They will show a couple of photos, which is fine.


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Ooooh! I'm dead excited for the pair of you! Thanks for letting me know....
I'll make sure to Sky+ it so dh can watch it after work too!

Good luck, I'm sure you'll be fine, and it's so good of you to spread the word!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh how very exciting..i shall be watching avidly..how did you get 'invited' to guest star?
i shall have to pay attention to listen for your name and not wait for someone called 'barbarella' to be introduced 

kj x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Go Carole Go Carole

great news hun and so exciting to looking forward to meeting you 

LB
X


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

What an amazing thing to do! Good for you - spread the word for all of us!!!

Good point about the name KJ - thanks    

Can't wait to watch !
x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow Barbarella!
How did you get involved in that!! What a fantastic experience for you two! And what a positive face of adoption you and DH will be - you go girl and shout loud and proud..... I have always found your words articulate, thoughtful and though provoking I KNOW you will be brilliant!

Love
HHH


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

How fantastic!!!!! can't wait,
Love JD x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

WOW,

That should be good to get a real point of view. To be honest I usually hate the way GMTV adoption week make it seem so easy etc. So it is nice to show some real points of view.

Good Luck.

PBMx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww thanks girls..  I hope I don't dry up in front of the camera.  I was on the phone tonight answering questions - they wanted to check what I could talk about and what I couldn't.  We were on the phone for about 30 mins, and I blabbed on and on.. lol.  I said to her "I hope I don't freeze in front of the camera".. Oh God, I hope I can find the words. LOL.

Thanks HHH..  and KJ... I emailed them on Monday, knowing that adoption week was coming up soon (sent letter into This Morning as well).  They rang me back the same day and left me hanging for 2 days to get back to me to say that they deffo wanted us on to tell our story.

LOL... I'm sure you'll know when I'm on... I'm not the quietest person around.. lol.

Carole xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

So Carole

Have you sorted out your outfit yet??

I don' think for one moment you'll be stuck for words!!!  LOL

Just think Simon Le Bon might even be watching...........now that will make you stuck for words won't it!!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

wow great news, i'll be watching for sure   good luck hun

pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Carole & dh - oh wow....good on you!!

It will be great to hear adoption put forward in a positive light 

Laine


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Not long now Carole until everyone can put a face to the name...........I know I can already & a few others can but it will be nice to hear you speak.......oh I forgot I've heard you speak as well   Interview over Duran Duran do you remember.

i just wanted to wish you lots of luck, you'll do us all proud, it's a wonderful thing adoption, for the children and the parents and the joys it brings to us all after the heartache we've all gone through to have our biological children out ways the pain of those years............so you go girl and tell everyone what a fantastic thing adoption is in a very positive good light!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 

Awww thanks Andrea... Oh God, did I really send that radio clip to you.. haha.  I really hope I don't do a Katie Price and go all wooden in front of the camera - I'm sure she's lost the use of her neck muscles.  LOL.

And OH MY GOD, imagine if SLB is watching, you just never know do you.  They are going to get their autograph for me, as I am missing them by 3 days - they are appearing on Entertainment UK on flippin Friday, can you believe!!!??

Anyway, hope you got my most recent email.. no need to reply, just wanted to make sure you got it.

Take care and thanks again.
Love Carole xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck Carole and DH

do you know what time your on?

xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi


good luck for tomorrow!  

love camly xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Carol - good luck for tomorrow.........will reply to your e-mail soon I promise!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow.. i have to say i saw some adoption info on monday and it has spurred me on to call, then i called our local adoption agency. its something we have been thinking about, lets hope we can get through the whole process


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great job barbarella  you did fab, came across really well. people need to hear these positive stories, tho well done for saying it isnt an easy process for everyone 
lovely to see a piccie of your special girl too 

kj x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Barbarella

Well done to both of you. It's really nice to put a face to the name. What a gorgeous family you all make!!

You came across really well. A really upbeat, positive story, very similar to alot of us adopters, only it's the worse case scenerios that generally get told.

Well done!!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

I have pm'd you but just to say well done again, you did us all proud!!! Like KJ I was really glad you managed to get in it isn't an easy process for everyone. 
Love JD x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

What a bummer I missed it, I got back from school early today as well only to be met by the builder (long story!)

It sounds as though you did a fab job and well done only sorry I missed it.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hiya

I saw it too!  What a lovely little girl you have and a yummy husband too  

Great to hear the positive stories - you came across really well.  I really like Lorraine, she seems very down to earth.  I hope she was as nice in person as she is on the TV  

You seemed very confident too!

Dame Edna x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Aww thanks everyone.  Yes it was VERY difficult to get in what you wanted to say.. we were rushed from one topic to another and there was me building up to the good stuff.. lol.  Will remember that if there was a next time.  

KJ, I am very aware that the process isn't always plain sailing and really wanted to get across that although we had a great time, it's not always that smooth.  Glad I managed to get it in.  My intention was to help more people get off the infertility rollercoaster and join the wonderful world that is adoption.  I know it's hard, BUT I think we all agree on one thing - our children are worth every pain staking minute and I know I couldn't wish for a better outcome to our 9 yr journey!!!

See, I wanted to say that, but didn't get the chance.  Never mind.

Thanks again for your kind words.. much appreciated.  I was more nervous watching it than I was filming it... poor dh had been on nights the night before and had to go straight to the studios, poor thing.. so I think he did quite well.  I found it really hard not to answer all the questions myself.. so poor dh barely got a look in.. lol. 

Carole xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I saw it too, and Carole you were great hun and your daughter is gorgeous 

pam xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi There

I watched you on TV earlier, how fab were you both    Your daughter looks absolutely beautiful.  You gave a very good interview and painted a realistic and positive picture.  Well done!!!

Lynn x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I saw it too!!

well done!  You came across really well!  

Bx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks so much ladies... you are so kind.. 
Carole xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Well done Carole and DH!

Really enjoyed your interview   Bea is gorgeous and a credit to you both xx

Laine


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Carol

well done

I recorded LK this morning & watched it when I got in from work.

You were great and came across really well.

Your daughter looks beautiful!!  What a lovely family photgraph that was.

A
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Well done Carol and DH

you didus proud! i caught the end of it as i was going to work however taped it and just watched it all!

your DD is scrummy!

xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone, that's really kind of you to say such nice things.

The photo is one that my Dad took on his 60th birthday... I love it, so thank you.

Carole xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Carole

I taped it like MJ and watched it later.  What a lovely family you make, your DD is lovely.  I thought both of you came across really well.  It sounded like Lorraine had been well briefed because she asked all the right questions to enable you both to give a realistic view of the adoption process.

LOL at your earlier quote "DH hardly got a look in", I've always been the same when SW's have visited in feeling I need to answer all the questions  .

Cindy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Cindy... I would have liked to have said more, but we actually only got 3 minutes.  Mind you, at the time it felt like it was enough.. lol. Would say different things if we got another chance though.  I think we got across what we needed to.   LOL.

LOL yep I was the same, I had to literally stop myself from answering all the questions.  Looking back at the interview (not that we've watched it alot.. lol), he actually did say something on each question - it's just that I jumped straight in when she asked them.. lol. 

Ah well, I'm sure he's not the only husband who can't get a word in edgeways.. lol.

Carole xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

No Carole, he;s defo not the only one who doesn't get chance to speak!

My dh said yesterday when we left panel "I won't bother coming next time. I don't get a word in edgeways!".... Actually the truth being, he's more than happy to let me answer, and had no intention on this earth of attempting to speak up!


----------

